# what fish can go up to 34c



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

so basically I have a tropical plant (nepenthes northiana) which need to be warm all year, so to achieve this I have a tank filled with water which is heated to 34c and the plant sits on top of the glass lid so the soil is kept warm, so instead of having an empty tank I would like to put something in it but im not sure what can go up to these high temperature's,

thanks,
Robert.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Isn't _Nepenthes northiana_ a terrestrial plant, or does it require full or partial submergence during part of its life?

The only fish that I know that will actually tolerate temperatures just over 30°C are Discus, even then 34°C is a critically high temperature to endure for extended periods.

Another problem is that the greater the temperature of the water, the less dissolved oxygen it can hold for prolonged periods unless surface agitation is increased to compensate for it. Evaporation of the aquarium water would also be phenomenal which might cause toxins such as ammonia, nitrite and nitrate to become more concentrated (think of the relationship between water temperature and eutrophication).


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

It is a terrestrial plant, it needs wet conditions but thay dont like sitting in water, its on glass thats on top of the tank, the heat off the water warms the glass then warms the pot,

mayby i'll just try some aquatic plants instead, or look into keeping tropical salt water fish, I think thay can go much higher than fresh water fish,
even just some shrimps or something would do,

I would love some mandarin fish but that would be to high for them too,
although I could always put them in another tank :arf:

thanks for your help,


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

rob158 said:


> It is a terrestrial plant, it needs wet conditions but thay dont like sitting in water, its on glass thats on top of the tank, the heat off the water warms the glass then warms the pot,
> 
> mayby i'll just try some aquatic plants instead, or look into keeping tropical salt water fish, I think thay can go much higher than fresh water fish,
> even just some shrimps or something would do,
> ...


Marine fish have just about the same temperature tolerances as freshwater species, and in fact it can be much cooler in marine conditions as the sun can't heat up such a vast expanse of water so easily. Certain deep-water reef species require much cooler conditions found in deeper water.

Mandarinfish (_Synchiropus splendidus_) are nice but they can be incredibly difficult to keep alive and have a rather poor captive survival record. Sometimes it's simply due to obtaining poor quality or sickly specimens from aquatic stores that haven't been quarantined properly, but deaths in aquariums are most commonly due to a lack of the correct food, namely Copepods. Mandarins require large and very well established tanks with an adundant supply of these small crustaceans in order to thrive, which is something that can take months to achieve. Most sadly starve to death.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't put Mandarins in anything but a well established tank with quality live rock at around 2lb/gallaon.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant get mandarin fish anyway, no one sells them around here,
I think i'll stick to keeping ducks, gona get some mandarin ducks instead :lol:


----------



## xBubblesx (Jan 20, 2010)

Anything over 30C would be tricky, in the summer your room temp would rise causing your tank to do the same. But if you could able to turn the temp down just a little say maybe 30/32C the temp itself wont harm your fish (although too long in these temps will shorten their overall lifespan, as will neglecting to use a filter). The real problem is the difficulty warmer water has in keeping oxygen dissolved in it - instead of using ice cubes, which is too temperary and will cause fluctuating tempertures, just make sure you have lots of aeration, using extra air stones if you must. Keep in mind also that in warmer water their metabolism works faster - you may need to feed more, and in turn, do more water changes.

Alot of work though, i would stick with ducks. lol


----------

